# Sparring Equipment



## melteye (Apr 22, 2003)

I didn't know which thread to put this in; my apologies to the moderators.

I am trying to find decent equipment so I can start training at home and was wondering what you recommend. I am currently looking at these:


http://www.karatedepot.com/pr-se-010.html ($94.95)

http://www.karatedepot.com/pr-se-005.html ($59.95)

I was wondering if anyone has experience with this equipment and if the pricing is ok.


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm not so hot about the gloves in that set.

Most people I know like to use standard boxing gloves.

I personally like the "Kempo" gloves you see Sijo Bruce Lee using in the opening fight in Enter the Dragon (with a young Sammo Hung, I believe).  I find they fascilitate trapping more, if you're into that kind of thing.


Oh, don't forget a cup.  I got kneed in the groin last week, before I put mine on.  Big mistake.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Apr 23, 2003)

Try www.ringside.com and www.titleboxing.com.  I like title boxing super 24oz gloves that make it possible for just about everyone to spar.

Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Old Tiger (Jul 8, 2003)

It may be too late but please check us out:
www.kampfgear.com
We are martial artist who got into this because we got tired of paying high prices for training equipment. We use what we have listed.


----------



## sweeper (Jul 8, 2003)

most people I know like ringside or everlast gear, I would talk to your instructor first though, alot of instructors will want you to have a glove at  a given weight for proper protection, most point sparring eq is rather light and doesn't slow your hand down much. You probably won't need the foot guard things, you may want some sort of shinguard, with like a baseball catchers guards or a foam guard like a thaiboxing shin/instep guard. Cup is deffinatly important. If you are going with the basics I would get a pair of 16 oz boxing gloves, a cup and a mouthguard..

Actualy I would suggest going to a MA store and trying the gear on. Diffrent brands fitt diffrent and you don't want to get stuck with a brand that doesn't fit your right. And in addition the weight distribution on a glove can make it feal heavy or light. For example the kempo gloves Mormegil braught up feal lighter on your hand because alot of the padding is moved back twards the wrist.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 17, 2003)

I like foam gear the best I just feel it wears out kinda easy don't u think so? Hay try this site I have some of the gear and it is good and not to pricy.

http://www.sparring-gear-equipment.com/delfoamsparg.html


----------

